# Adjusting or writing off old balance in eclinicals



## jijikaren (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a small project to help a small provider's office that uses eclinicals, to clean up their old uncollectable accounts by making the necessary adjustments.
I am not very familiar with ECWS and was wondering if any one in the forum could tell me how I could go about adjusting balances in eclinicals.
If i have to create a batch first etc.
Any help is appreciated. thank you in advance


----------



## Dawn35 (Oct 21, 2013)

I use eCW every day and can help.   What version are you on?  
Are all of you balances in patient liability?


----------



## jijikaren (Oct 22, 2013)

its version 9.0. they are mostly in insurance bucket denied for timely.
thanks for the help


----------



## Texascoder64 (Oct 25, 2013)

look up the account>account inquiry>select the claim that you need to adjust off> at bottom of screen is adjustment button.  If you do not already have a "timely filing adj" description set up, you can add this in that section of the adjustment area.   >select  "add" then enter the $ amount to adjust off and select the "TF" reason.  

very simple.


----------



## jijikaren (Oct 27, 2013)

thank you so much


----------

